

Bill Gates: Windows Phone strategy was 'a mistake' - SlipperySlope
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/18/bill_gates_microsoft_phone_mistake/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Mind you, to say that Microsoft isn't leading with Windows Phone is a bit of
an understatement. According to recent research from comScore, Microsoft's
share of the smartphone market actually shrunk during the three months ending
December 2012, leaving it with a paltry 2.9 per cent."

